# Solved: Alternative To Using "<DIV>" Tag



## TW.87

I am using a JavaScript-based navigation system on a website I am developing, but, for some reason, if I try to use a "" anywhere in the page, it disables the navigation menu from operating correctly in Mozilla Firefox.

I am rapidly running out of time to complete this website to search for the problem and fix it, so are there any alternatives to using the "" tag?


----------



## namenotfound

depends on what you're _using_ the tag for.
In most cases you could use

but like I said before it depends on what you're using the tags for.


----------



## TW.87

namenotfound said:


> depends on what you're _using_ the tag for.
> In most cases you could use
> 
> but like I said before it depends on what you're using the tags for.


I am using it mainly as a "box" for text and images that I can then add a corresponding class and modify in CSS.


----------



## namenotfound

Yeah you can do that with



I just ran a test here
http://www.clifford.excelitehost.com/tests/box_test.html


----------



## TW.87

namenotfound said:


> Yeah you can do that with
> 
> 
> 
> I just ran a test here
> http://www.clifford.excelitehost.com/tests/box_test.html


The only problem with this, as I posted in another topic asking about it, is that for some reason, you cannot include a "

" tag within a "

" tag in Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## namenotfound

Yeah, I didn't know that was your intent...

I'm not really sure why you'd want to, are you trying to use

for a CSS layout? Because it's doesn't work too well for layouts.

Maybe you could look at you JavaScript and try to figure out _why_ it doesn't work when you use tags.


----------



## TW.87

namenotfound said:


> Yeah, I didn't know that was your intent...
> 
> I'm not really sure why you'd want to, are you trying to use
> 
> for a CSS layout? Because it's doesn't work too well for layouts.
> 
> Maybe you could look at you JavaScript and try to figure out _why_ it doesn't work when you use tags.


I've had a search through the JavaScript, but I can't work out what it is.

I've posted the JavaScript here.


----------



## TW.87

I've been able to repair the problem, but I realised that I could have accomplished what I wanted to do here (replacing a "" tag), with a "" tag.


----------

